# What is a good outdoor wood?



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to make a case/cabinet that will be outdoors. I don't want to use pressure treated limber. I'm thinking of maybe using Redwood. Is that a good choice? Does Redwood need painted/treated?

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Cypress*

Cypress is a favorite along the northern Gulf coast. It is relatively inexpensive, light in weight, fairly weather resistant and actually holds fasteners such as nails and screws much better than cedar and pine.
Cypress is also a soft wood (not softwood) and dents very easily so if you like that distressed look it gets that way relatively quickly if used a lot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use Pine, but Cedar is good. Teak, White Oak, Eucalyptus, and Ipe would also work outdoors. 












 







.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

A bit out of topic and pherhaps no help to you, but anyway. Heartwood of scandinavian pine is a very durable wood. Problem is that the share of heartwood is relatively small so there is a lot of waste. Another option is heartwood of larch but that is notorious for not holding fasteners. Surprisingly aspen, allthough it's soft, is very durable. Over here it has been used for boats and roof shingels.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I also am a fan of Cypress.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

cucumber is also very durable outdoors, the old timers used it for wagon beds, truck beds ,etc. lasts a long,long time


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cw log&veneer said:


> cucumber is also very durable outdoors, the old timers used it for wagon beds, truck beds ,etc. lasts a long,long time


Never heard of cucumber lumber... What's that like?

I sure do love cypress! The older cypress, be it reclaimed or sinker, is a lot tougher than the new growth though. But most of the cypress woods hold up to outdoor exposure. 

Obviously, regardless of what lumber you go with your going to have to seal it. I've found Thomson Deck sealers to hold thier own pretty well. Be prepared to re-seal it every 2-3 yrs depending on sun and standing water exposure...

~tom


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

*hammered toes*



Rocky RR said:


> I'm going to make a case/cabinet that will be outdoors. I don't want to use pressure treated limber. I'm thinking of maybe using Redwood. Is that a good choice? Does Redwood need painted/treated?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rocky


If I was looking for a good durable outside wood that would not be waterproofed or painted and was sawn close to your area (cheaper), then I would probably look for some Sassafras, Cedar, Locust, or even Poplar, if the shed is to be built outside a shaded area. Why I include Poplar is because there are still some houses standing with Poplar siding and framing that was built before the turn of the last century, so what more could one ask of a wood? The last time I tried to buy Redwood the lumber yard said I had to special order and prepay for it. I can't see buying ANYTHING without first seeing it. Again, shippinbg costs are a lot more than they were even a year ago, and more and more of our best lumber is going overseas, so I believe buying at a local mill will give you a better choice and quality for a far cheaper cost.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Never heard of cucumber lumber... What's that like?
> ~tom


I was curious too and thought it might be a joke. I did a search and found this http://www.woodcentral.com/splinters/cucumber.shtml



Hammered Toes said:


> Why I include Poplar is because there are still some houses standing with Poplar siding and framing that was built before the turn of the last century, so what more could one ask of a wood? QUOTE]
> That make sence since poplar is a member of the Populus family and so is aspen wich I mentioned as a durable wood.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

From what I understand, Black Locust is rated for direct ground contact longer than pressure treated is...like 80 years or something. We see auctions of black locust fence posts all the time around here.


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW! You guys really have given me a lot to think about.....I really appreciate the feed back. I would like a rustic/used looking wood. I've noted some of your suggestions, now I'll have to see what I can get locally. I'd prefer to seal it with a clear sealer rather than paint it.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------

